# RIP Sheila vom roten Feld



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Those of you who remember Beth with GrumMajestat please keep her and her family in your thoughts. She just lost Sheila on the way to the vet, victim of a ruptured spleen. Vet thinks it was due to a cancerous tumor what was undiagnosed. Sheila passed away outside the vets office. RIP dear girl!! I'm sorry Beth!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I do remember Beth. What a loss.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sheila

Beth - I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Sheila.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, poor Beth! She's had more than her fair share of tragedy with her dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomOh, poor Beth! She's had more than her fair share of tragedy with her dogs.


That's the main reason she got out. She's lost too many


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh No!!! Sheila was Manto's Mom








Angela, please give Beth my condolences. I know her husband must be devastated as well, he and Sheila were very close...

Run free sweet Sheila and thank you for giving me such a wonderful boy!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Please forward my condolences to Beth and her family. 








Sheila


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry for your lose Beth!!! 








Sheila!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh how devastating! I'm so very sorry!!!

Tanya


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

We are so very sorry!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sheila!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

My sympathies...

Now my friends THAT IS A GERMAN SHEPHERD!! Have no idea the lines, but what a lovely outline and classic head. Beautiful!! 

My heart goes out to you on such a loss...


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so sorry. I really liked all of Beth's dogs and remember Sheila. My condolences to Beth and her husband.


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone it has been a long time!! Yes, we are at a loss with heavy hearts of the loss of Shiela. Thank you all for the kind words at this time. I thought we at least had a few more yrs with our Sheila dog. She was just playing with her red cuz (Shiela was obsessed with red toys she would horde any red item LMAO)than at 1:30 when went to let her and Seven out she was panting and trembling appeared she expressed her anal glands with a shockie stare. She was wagging her tail when daddy picked her up and put her in the car. Dr. B our vet said it was Haemangiosarcoma and her spleen ruputured. She bleed into her belly and even if we made it in 10 mins prognosis is none, sadly.(FYI add that one to our database of disease in Shepherds.) Sheila was never sick in her life, and never gave us a scare. She was highly intellegent, what a smart one she was loved bite work but ok could be sensitive. Ang remeber her and Joschy's darn teeth chatter I am going to miss that annoying habit. She was not supposed to die at 9 yrs and 3 months. My husband was holding her when she toke her last breath as myself and the vet tech Linda was grabbing the stretcher to bring her inside. Was a bad BAD day. We are both numb. This was so unexpected. Ray is devasted too. He went to do some extreme fighting crap to take out his frustration. We were so helpless. Sheila was my last GSD after years of bad luck. She was the 1st one I imported from Germany in 2002, I attained her SchH1, CGC, and TC she taught me so much and was there when I lost Costa, Zella, and Hexe to lick my tears. I am so going to miss her. Heck who is going to try to eat the cats now. I think Sindy her sister out of the 3 pups in the litter is the only one still alive now. Sida died in NY in a freak accident if I remember correctly. Sindy sure has stamped this litter in Germany though. Maybe one day I will get a grandkid. At least Sheila lives on. Dar, you take care of Manto for he is a special boy.

Bless you all and Thank you for your thoughts,

Beth
RIP my Shiela Dog 
Sheila vom Roten Feld SchH1, CGC, TC a1 01/01/2000 - 08/17/2009


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I lost my boy BoBo to hemangiosarcoma on June 13.
He lived 4 months after surgery and chemo. The vet suspected that Mickey had the same. I lost him on the way to the vet three weeks ago.
Hemangiosarcoma is the silent killer. It is terrible to lose them so suddenly.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes I remember us training Joschy and Sheila together. Teeth chattering fools, lol. My home line is down until tomorrow but call me later if you need to!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







They just aren't here on earth long enough for us.









~Take Care~


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

So sorry!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Beth,

I am so sorry for your loss! I am glad she lived a wonderful full life with you and was never sick until the end. This is something that everyone wishes for their fur kids! I lost an older male 6 years ago the same way, never sick and then gone. I never saw it coming and he had a complete abdominal series of x-rays and ultrasounds 3 months prior and all was clear. Last week I lost one of my 9 1/2 year old girls too this way, I came home to find her in shock, she was bleeding in her heart, most likely a tumor burst.

While the suddenness is horrible for us to live with, fortunately they don't suffer alot with this and they pass pretty quickly, having at least felt well til their final moments. I hope you find comfort in your many memories of her. She sounds like she was an awesome girl and lived a wonderful life with you and your family!

I have a 10 year old male who Dagmar owned and trained by Jeck. He is is an awesome boy. I kept track of Tiras and his siblings (Sindy's T litter) and had the opportunity to breed a female that was imported to him. I kept a female and she is an awesome girl. They still own some of Sindy's daughters.

Sorry for all your pain and I hope you and your family will find peace and comfort in the days to come.

Diana

RIP Sheila







Run free at the bridge.







I;'m sure your Dad and many friends were there to greet you!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Beth, I remember you and your beautiful dogs. I am so sorry to hear about Sheila. I lost my dog Oscar four months ago to hemangisarcoma too. Seems like so many of us have lost dogs to this awful disease. 

RIP beautiful Sheila.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomOh, poor Beth! She's had more than her fair share of tragedy with her dogs.
> ...


Yes she has lost a few. Didn't she lose a puppy or very young boy a few years back?










RIP Shiela.














And







to Beth


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks GS mom... Claudia Pape owned Sheila straight from Eugen and still works with him. Her and Eugene were sadden and shocked by the news. All roten Feld has now is Sindy progeny. I was looking at Tiras and maybe down the road will get something going back to Sindy. She has produced wonderful. Sheila did to with her litter to Mutz.

Kathy I lost Zella a Bax daughter to Bloat and Costa (my breeding)to a tennis ball that the ER vet left her intestines leaking. Quinn came back from Germany after titling with prostate issues at 2 so I said that's it I am done and my vet agreed to many flukes. Not likeing the softness I am seeing in the show lines and seeing alot more health problems too. 

I am hearing of alot of dogs dying of hemangisarcoma, Dar said her friend lost 2 heard of some more and my equine vet just lost one last month. What is going on?? Granted a older dog disease but....
I am just still in shock, Sheila was our girl.

Again Thank you everyone.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Beth - It's good to see you on the board again, though I sincerly wish it was for another reason.

Again, my heart felt sympathies to you and yours


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Sheila.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Grum_Majestat2Maybe one day I will get a grandkid. At least Sheila lives on. Dar, you take care of Manto for he is a special boy.
> 
> Bless you all and Thank you for your thoughts,
> 
> ...


Beth~ Everyday I count my blessings to have Manto. He is my protector, my shadow, my puppy raiser and my bestest boy. When I lost Annika he gave me a reason to get up every morning, he licked my tears and he snuggled with me when I just needed to regroup. I still get teary eyed thinking of Annika and it is amazing the things she taught him while she was with us... Thank you again for allowing me the honor of being owned by one of your pups! 
One of my fav pics you sent me when he was still with you and Sheila.








In the spring of '08, I see his Mom in this pic...








One of my all time favs of him working...


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Like mother like son and look both always smiling


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the wonderful memories.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know how I missed this, I'm so sorry for your loss Beth. May she rest in peace.


----------

